# APR is Please to be the Title Sponsor of H2O International --> SALE <--



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR is pleased to be the title sponsor for H2O International for the sixth year in a row.*
On September 26th and 27th APR will be in full force at H2O International. 
Let everyone on Facebook know you'll be attending
Become a Fan of APR to track our latest updates!
*Stop by the APR booth to check out the Brand New Stage III MK6 GTI!*























*APR will have an excellent sale to celebrate the event!*
*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
•	All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - *$599* For a *Fully Loaded ECU!* Normal Price $1203
•	All 1.8T - *$499* For a *Fully Loaded ECU!* Normal Price $1103
•	All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are *$100 off!* Normal Price $499-599
•	All Porsche ECU Upgrades are *10% Off!*
•	Existing APR Software customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for *$149.*
•	Customers Interested in a Single Program Only may take *$50 off* the Retail Price!
*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
•	Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
•	91 Octane Performance
•	93 Octane Performance
•	100 Octane Performance
•	Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
*A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:*
•	Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
•	Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
•	Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected
*APR Hardware Sale:*
•	Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes *10% Off!*
•	APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems *10% Off* Select Systems!
•	APR Exhausts Systems *10% Off!*
•	APR Intercooler Systems *15% Off!*
•	APR Bipipe *15% Off!*
•	APR R1 Diverter Valve *15% Off!*
•	All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump *10% Off!*

Our world wide sale information will be released soon!

GoAPR.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1253910780646)*

*The APR Sale is at all North American Dealers from September 25th - October 25th!*


----------

